# Thetford C200S Spare cassettes where can i get one ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I wanted to buy a spare cassette for my Thetford toilet system, searched on the net to no avail, anyone know where i can get one from ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We were considering getting one a few months ago and checked Brownhills accessory shop by telephone.
They could get them to order and quoted us about £75.00, I think. This was for the swivel toilet 17 litre size.

I've checked the Narbonne Accessoires catalogue and it don't show one in there but they must be able to order them.

As a matter of interest where are you going to keep it?
In the Narbonne catalogue they show a purpose made plastic box with lid which is mounted under the van (not sure how) and lowers at one end to enable the cassette to be inserted or retrieved. 65 Euros.
It was finding a place to keep it that in the end put us off the idea of an extra cassette but we are now thinking again after seeing this.

Incidentally, the sog unit which we have just bought from Vangear at £79.00 is in the Narbonne catalogue for 200 Euros!


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Probably C.A.K. 0870 757 2324 as they sell just about everything else for the Thetfords
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We got ours from Elite, the hire agents. I think we paid around £75 for it. However, we certainly wouldn't want to be without it!

We keep ours in what used to be the gas locker (we have a bulk tank now) It's perfect as it is gas tight and has drain holes in the bottom. We also keep muddy levelling ramps in there.

Don't forget to get a 2nd SOG casette adapter though, we did when we bought our SOG! (£9 including delivery to you )

Best go stop the fresh water tank overfilling!


----------



## kentucky (May 1, 2005)

*theford s200*

Hi nuke
bought spare from theford main agents also same firm main agents for truma
web site www.russell-sales.com tel 01283511883
you can collect but have to order on phone
regards 
geoff
they are at burton on trent


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

In the query for spare cassette toilets Autostratus wrote;



> As a matter of interest where are you going to keep it?
> In the Narbonne catalogue they show a purpose made plastic box with lid which is mounted under the van (not sure how) and lowers at one end to enable the cassette to be inserted or retrieved. 65 Euros.
> It was finding a place to keep it that in the end put us off the idea of an extra cassette but we are now thinking again after seeing this.


Well Gillian, if youre a subby to MMM, this months edition comes with the latest fiamma catalogue and lo and behold the holder youre talking about is in here, doesnt say how much they are though.

pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Pete and thank you.
Yes, we saw that last night and intend to ring Brownhills today to see if they've got one or are able to get it. More to the point I suppose will be, "How much?"

If they've got one in stock then we will have a look at it when we go to Newark later this week. If it will do the job for us then we will probably get one, either here or in France depending on price and ease of fitting.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks


Those of you who belong to the Mlist. There were a lot of posts on Thetford Spares & where to get them. Cant remember exactly when but I am sure if you use the search facility you will be able to turn them up.


Hope this is of help.



Motorhomer


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I've finally got around to this, i found a supplier for the underslung spare cassette holder here http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/x553.html 
has anyone else got one of these fitted ?

And also anyone got any direct urls to actual spare cassettes and prices ?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sorry but I have to ask, why would you need or want another cassette ? 
Am i missing the point or just thick :? 

Jim


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if you were wild camping and wanted to extend your stay time


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Dave 
We wildcamp all the time but it's never a problem finding a place to empty the thing ..lol ..moving on I think.. 

Cheers 

Jim


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*THETFORDS*

Jim, so where do you dump it? say for instance you're in SE spain, you don't know where there's a site with external dump facilities and your cassette is full. Do you go to a garage & use their loo? ditto with a bar/ restaurant? go to a site for one night & use their facilities for a night? ust a thought for future use.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The way I see it is that no matter how much capacity you have you will always run out and need to find a dumping place. With two cassettes this would be double work.
I never let mine get brimming full, I look for a place while on the move and even if it's only half full I empty it. 
Aires are first choice followed by public toilets then garages and truck stops. 

Jim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

When we wildcamped on the peloponese in 2001, there was nowhere convenient to empty our loo, on this occasion we followed the advice of our german neighbours and buried our waste in a pineforest behind the beach. Can't see this being tolerated in this country though! If we had the room, a second cassette would have enabled us to stay longer without doing this.

pete


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> a second cassette would have enabled us to stay longer without doing this.


my idea exactly peejay


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

ok ok ..I give up.. two is better than one in these circumstances but I don't wanna carry about about 20 kg of extra @@@@ while on the move.ewwwwwwww 

jim ..lol


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*thetfords*

thanks for that jim, we have been considering getting a 2nd unit for stella2 for when we go to slovenia / croatia in september - it would certainly give you more "range". I suppose a measure of planning and taking the opportunities for a "dump" whenever possible makes sense.
It's like always "going" before you leave home! (sorry if too many quotation maks)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wish you all the best for the croatian run..and happy "dumping".. lol 

Jim


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> I wanted to buy a spare cassette for my Thetford toilet system, searched on the net to no avail, anyone know where i can get one from ?


I know its too late now for Nukeadmin, but I see in Dinmore Caravans (the junction of the A49 and A417 - half way between Hereford and Leominster) have an excellent range of spares.

Dinmore Caravans Ltd
Hope Under Dinmore
Leominster Herefordshire
HR6 0PJ
Tel: 01568 611481
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I havent got it yet Steve, i may just take a look tmrw / Saturday 
thx for the location


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

*Spares*

Caravanparts.net are very helpful and reasonably priced telephone 01482 874878 thyey have a good stock of spares


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

With the mention of special carriers and also I think someone mentioned strong black bags, is there a problem with it leaking if placed in a locker ?

I've been thinking of getting one, but had thought it would have been secure in the locker, although I appreciate the consequences of something going wrong! 8O


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

If anyone wants a spare cassette we have one. It came with our s/h Hymer B584 and is a Thetford 17 litre jobby. It looks to be in as new condition. Pm us with your offer is there is anyone interested in making use of it.

Cheers


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nuke

I think i saw some cassetes at the O'leary stand at the show, but didn't cop the price. Based on the fact that the tap from my hyner is 37 quid there to hymeruks 70 quid, they might be worth a ring.

01482 868932

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

Dave


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> When we wildcamped on the peloponese in 2001, there was nowhere convenient to empty our loo, on this occasion we followed the advice of our german neighbours and buried our waste in a pineforest behind the beach. Can't see this being tolerated in this country though! If we had the room, a second cassette would have enabled us to stay longer without doing this.
> 
> pete


Lol Pete you are right about thinking this would not be tolerated over here especially when people get really uptight about disposing of waste water ! anywhere.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We have a supplier for spare cassettes but one hell of a backlog of products to list. PM for details.

2nd cassette is good if you're not using chemicals as the extra time spent sloshing about helps it break down. A cassette lasts 1-2 days for us (with/without guests) so a spare is essential to stop unhappy latenight emptying sessions. Having emptied over 4 tonnes of human waste over the last 18months we are really looking forward to our 90 litre black tank :cheers: 

The closest we have got to dumping waste was using a septic tank in the middle of a forest. The visitor centre it was attached to was closed for the winter. We were probably doing them a favour anyway, several of our friends have welcomed the addition of our waste to reinvigorate their septic tanks - nice huh!

Lizzie


----------

